# Salt & Pepper  just shakin' it easy



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Nov 11, 2019)

My late father used to trick my daughter for fun.  He would say,  "Tell me when", she would then say,  "Okay'' and he kept piling it up and then told her ''You're supposed to say w-h-e-n".  She still laughs about it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2019)

'tis the season:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)

Colander Girls


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)

Salt and Pepper Theater


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


You oogly!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2019)

The Incredible Breakfast Band


----------



## toffee (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2019)

*Salt & Pepper Chess



*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 12, 2019)

Very entertaining thread.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


That's FUNNY! lol


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2019)

Pepper & Salt (on lids)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

1939 World's Fair souvenir shakers. I got these from my maternal grandmother's estate.


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Kid on potty shaker set.


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Coffee & donut set


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Fortune teller


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Lightbulbs


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Beverage themed shakers: Ballentine beer, chianti bottles, ice cream sodas, Pepsi bottles, Budweiser.


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Polaroid camera


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Two types of toasters.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2019)

That's a Keeper, Bea!  HA, HA!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2019)

My Wife has had a S&P collection for most of her life, but has thinned it down considerably , over the past few years.  These two are my favorites.  The cat and fish pair are magnetic. The cat "smiling" over spilled milk, was a gift from me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2019)

Meanderer said:


>


I remember that my grandmother had a set similar to those that she kept on the back of her old combination gas/wood stove.  

Funny the little things that stick in our minds even when we can't remember what day of the week it is or where we put your car keys.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2019)

Island Shakers


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2019)

The Master's Choice.....


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2019)

Shake it Up at the Salt and Pepper Shaker Museum (LINK)





"The Salt and Pepper Shaker Museum is one of those truly unique pieces of Americana. While it may sound like it’s a remnant of roadside America, it was actually founded by Andrea Ludden. She and her family moved to Gatlinburg for the express purpose of opening up the museum to display her collection of 12,000 sets of salt and pepper shakers. That number has since grown to 20,000, and it even caused the Luddens to move to a larger building to put them on display. The museum is a kitschy ode to the art of elevating a common household item into something more interesting. It’s worth a stop, and you might even find a set that you once saw on your grandparents’ dining room table! "


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2019)

Tis' the Season.....


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2020)

Super!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

bisque ceramic shakers that look like burgers


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

beer cans


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

beer bottles


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

beer mugs


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2020)

Bourbon Street Shakers!


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

This isn't a shaker, but a metal figurine that yours reminded me of.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2020)

Stay Healthy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 3, 2020)

Jonah and the whale


----------



## Pappy (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

Amish boy & girl


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

Who needs TP now?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

How ya like them apples?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

See the lights?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Potheads!


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Two styles of lighthouses.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter!


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

My animal shakers that are not dogs or cats.


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

More assorted animals:


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

More:


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2020)

Polish Pottery Salt and Pepper Shakers


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 31, 2020)

*This thread brought back a wonderful memory to me. Many years ago my Hubby's Dad was over our house having dinner. My Husband was teasing me so I jokingly cracked his hand. My Father in law yelled that's assault that's assault. So I picked up the pepper shaker and shook it at him and said "And this is a Pepper". I can't tell you how long my Father in law laughed and mentioned it doesn't of times after that. I was soo happy that I made him smile.*


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

My mom gave me these a few yrs ago.


----------



## toffee (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanksgiving themed shakers


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a very similar set, Ken N Tx !


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

Salt & pepper hair!


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2020)

Doggies


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2020)

More doggies


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> More doggies
> 
> View attachment 137070View attachment 137071View attachment 137072


WOOF!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 3, 2020)

Debodun. 

Are those shakers from your collection?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Debodun.
> 
> Are those shakers from your collection?


Yes, I have a considerable collection.


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2020)

Food-themed shakers


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2020)

More food


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2020)

And more food!


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2020)

Beverage themed shakers


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2020)

More drinks


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

This railroad lamp looking things are actually shakers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Mar 30, 2021)

Wastin' awayy in Margaritaville
Searchin' for myy Last Shaker of Salt


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2021)

@Meanderer   I’d buy those if I saw them.


----------



## Lara (Mar 30, 2021)

Stop Action...salt & pepper


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2021)

Lambs


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2021)

Windmill motif


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2021)

Music motif


----------



## Nathan (May 9, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Ed (May 10, 2021)

Salt and Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2021)

An angelic pair


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2021)




----------



## debodun (May 10, 2021)

Native American, Lake Placid souvenir shakers. Bodies are wood, heads are ceramic.


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2021)

These were my maternal grandma's.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2021)

"The first episode of _Star Trek_ to actually air (but not the first filmed) was “The Man Trap,” which dealt with an alien shapeshifter who was obsessed with salt (it actually drains the salt out of people, killing them in the process).  The alien is supposed to act creepy and obsessed when it sees the salt shaker on the tray. So, obviously, creator Gene Roddenberry needed the prop master Feinberg to come up with what kind of salt shaker the Enterprise would use". 

"Feinberg went out and bought a selection of very exotic-looking salt shakers. It was not until after he brought them in and showed them to me that I realized they were so beautifully shaped and futuristic that the audience would never recognize them as salt shakers, and as he turned to go, I said “However, those eight devices you have there will become Dr. McCoy’s operating instruments.”

"For two years now, the majority of McCoy’s instruments in Sick Bay have been a selection of exotic salt shakers, and we know they work, because we’ve seen them work. Not only has he saved many a life with them but it’s helped keep our prop budget costs low".


----------



## Liberty (Sep 15, 2021)

We have this really big set of salt & pepper shakers...have fun with those that try to use them...can you guess which one is the salt and which is the pepper?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2021)

_The season's are passing........



_


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2022)

HAPPY GROUND HOG DAY!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2022)

GAME DAY!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 16, 2022)

Happy Easter


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2022)

Norwegian Vikings


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2022)

Happy Victoria Day!

Silver Queen Victoria & Prince Albert Salt & Pepper Shakers by Theo Fennell


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2022)

_Shake it like an Egyptian!_


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

